

You're wasting money on AWS - hackerews
https://medium.com/@abatalion/you-re-wasting-money-on-aws-461ce1f02c9f

======
jack9
> Their docs aren’t great and best practices are locked up in fast scaling
> startups.

Their docs are ok sometimes, not good for some products. Best practices are
available from AWS reps themselves. Not all the solutions are good (Redshift,
SQS, and by dependency Lambda). This is barely an op ed.

